# best online live rock



## simster571 (Jun 2, 2008)

im about to have to buy some live rock, and my LFS sells it at 10.99/lb!!! cant afford that when i have to buy 100lbs, so im going to have to buy it online. I just want some of you guys who have bought online to tell me about what you got, what website are a good deal and sell good rock at a good price. Im trying to do all the research i can before i buy.

thanks


----------



## aurawolf (Feb 20, 2008)

I got mine from liveaquaria.com part of doctorfoster and smith and it had some die off but no mantis shrimps or glass anonomes so I can't complian and there was still stuff alive of it after it got settled.


----------

